# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > كتب العلوم والرياضيات والجولوجيا والفلك >  Elementary Calculus: An Infinitesimal Approach

## شذى البنفسج

Elementary Calculus: An Infinitesimal Approach

*On-line Edition. Copyright © 2000 by H. Jerome Keisler* 




*This is a calculus textbook at the college Freshman level ****d on Abraham Robinson's infinitesimals, which date from 1960. Robinson's modern infinitesimal approach puts the intuitive ideas of the founders of the calculus on a mathematically sound footing, and is easier for beginners to understand than the more common approach via limits.* 

*The First Edition of this book was published in 1976, and a revised Second Edition was published in 1986, both by Prindle, ***er & Schmidt. The book is now out of print and the copyright has been returned to me as the author. I have decided (as of September 2002) to make the book available for free in electronic form at this site. These PDF files were made from the printed Second Edition.* 






*Single chapters in much smaller files:* 

*Preface to First and Second Editions* 

*Contents and Introduction* 

*Chapter 1 Real and Hyperreal Numbers* 

*Chapter 2 Differentiation* 

*Chapter 3 Continuous Functions* 

*Chapter 4 Integration* 

*Chapter 5 Limits, Analytic Geometry, and Approximations* 

*Chapter 6 Applications of the Integral* 

*Chapter 7 Trigonometric Functions* 

*Chapter 8 Exponential and Logarithmic Functions* 

*Chapter 9 Infinite Series* 

*Chapter 10 Vectors* 

*Chapter 11 Partial Differentiation* 

*Chapter 12 Multiple Integrals* 

*Chapter 13 Vector Calculus* 

*Chapter 14 Differential Equations* 

*Appendix and Index* 
*Epilogue*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (18):

----------


## d_adresali

hi

----------

